

MathJax: Math just works on the web now - dreeves
http://dreev.es/mathjax

======
Natsu
It's very nice and all, but it doesn't just work for all of us, because it
requires JavaScript.

That means there are people who will have to figure out which domain(s) to
whitelist in NoScript, among other things. And the LaTeX logo still doesn't
work even after that, unless it wasn't intended to look like the real one:
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:LaTeX_lo...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:LaTeX_logo.svg)

~~~
dreeves
Maybe just whitelist any site using MathJax? Probably a reasonable policy.

I can't really tell the difference in the LaTeX logo, but I think it's silly
to actually typeset the logo that way when talking about LaTeX. I'd refuse to
do the silly camelCase thing as well except to make it clear I'm not talking
about latex as in rubber.

Anyway, who cares about the logo, the important thing is that the math looks
freakin awesome.

------
dreeves
Hacker News discussion over a year ago when MathJax was relatively new:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=997096>

And more recently: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974646>

------
dreeves
I had known about MathJax but didn't realize that it was that easy. Just
include a couple lines at the top of your html document and then just type
math exactly like a LaTeX document. I want to find someone who helped make
this possible and hug them!

